

Genetic Test Changes Game in Cancer Prognosis - tuxguy
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/10/health/genetic-test-changes-game-in-cancer-prognosis.html?pagewanted=all

======
tuxguy
This is Part3 of a series by NYT called 'Genetic Gamble : New approaches to
fighting cancer'

Part 1 : In Treatment for Leukemia, Glimpses of the Future

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/08/health/in-gene-
sequencing-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/08/health/in-gene-sequencing-
treatment-for-leukemia-glimpses-of-the-future.html?pagewanted=all) (HN :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4218473> )

Part 2 : A New Treatment’s Tantalizing Promise Brings Heartbreaking Ups and
Downs [http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/09/health/new-frontiers-of-
ca...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/09/health/new-frontiers-of-cancer-
treatment-bring-breathtaking-swings.html?pagewanted=all)

